# the grip



## brianf40us (Aug 10, 2007)

I have been having problems keeping consistency and i believe that my overly weak grip may have something to do with it. when i try to make my grip stronger i feel awkward is that normal. Does the proper grip really feel weird or is it just me.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

A strong grip or even a neutral grip should pretty well feel the same. Your problem is muscle memory, you've used that grip for so long its been ingrained into your muscles. Try a neutral grip and only swing easy for the first dozen goes or so, give your muscles a chance to get used to the grip and swing. When you grab ahold of a club it should be an automatic, you shouldn't think about it, just do it.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

neutral is by far the best grip ..lets you fade and draw the ball with ease


----------



## Fredvit (Aug 18, 2007)

I have changed from a weak grip to a strong grip and found it difficult and unnatural feeling;however I am used to it now and I am still hooking drives!!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, initially, it will feel awkward, but this is just because it is different. A lot of things that are right in the swing, feel wrong, but after you ingrain the feeling of these changes, they start to feel natural.


----------

